# iCal erreur 302



## Remox (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,


J'ai configuré iCal avec mon compte Google afin de synchroniser mon calendrier Google mais j'ai un petit problème. Lorsque je crée un évenement sur iCal dans le calendrier Google: pas de problème, ça se synchronise etc. Par contre dès que je souhaite supprimer un évenement Google sur iCal j'ai l'erreur suivante: 
" Le serveur a répondu par une erreur.

Une erreur HTTP de l&#8217;URL   https://calendar.google.com/calendar/dav/monadresse@gmail.com/user/ a été détectée*: 302. Assurez-vous que cette URL est correcte"

Je n'ai trouvé aucune solution sur le net.

Merci de votre aide !

Mac OS Lion 10.7.2
iCal 5.0.1


----------



## Aurelio (16 Octobre 2011)

même config, même problème.
rien trouvé non plus.

à noter que iChat avait eu le problème avec 10.7.2 : il fallait renoncer à crytper les communications, ou changer le serveur de AOL pour que cela marche.

Aurelio


----------



## polop35 (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je suis exactement dans la même situation que vous, depuis le passage en 10.7.2 . Jajoute que les synchronisations se font beaucoup plus lentement qu'auparavant.
J'espère que quelqu'un pourra nous donner une solution...


----------



## cacam (17 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à Tous,

Je suis dans le même cas. J'ai le même message que Renox qui s'affiche. 
La seule différence est que ça m'est arrivé après avoir supprimé des évènements dans la base de donnée "Bento".
Mon problème également c'est qu'après avoir cliqué sur "ok" à la réception de ce message, il réapparaît environ 5seconde après. Je ne peux donc plus du tout utiliser ical puisque je suis bloqué par ce message à répétition...


----------



## Theibaud (17 Octobre 2011)

Je suis dans le même cas que vous : erreur 302 lors de la suppression dans iCal d'événements Google créés depuis iCal ou même depuis Google Agenda. Le seul moyen de les supprimer est d'aller dans Google Agenda pour le faire à la main. Une synchro iCal fera disparaître l'événement supprimé.

J'avais déjà perdu la fonction Back to My Mac vers mon vieux iMac lors de la migration de Mobile Me à iCloud, voilà un 2ème souci majeur pour moi car je partage mes événements Google avec mes partenaires externes.

Et pourtant on nous l'a dit et répété : NE PAS MIGRER AVANT UN BON MOIS LORS D'UPGRADES MAJEURS !!!


----------



## syladel (18 Octobre 2011)

Exactement le même problème chez moi, plus pleins d'autres avec mon iPhone merci Apple !!


----------



## polop35 (18 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens de lire sur le support Google agenda, que le problème est connu par Google, et , si j'ai bien compris..., serait lié à la mise en place d'iCloud.
Il semble que Google et Apple travaillent sur le problème.
Souhaitons que l'attente ne sera pas trop longue.


----------



## syladel (18 Octobre 2011)

polop35 a dit:


> Il semble que Google et Apple travaillent sur le problème.
> Souhaitons que l'attente ne sera pas trop longue.



Merci pour l'info, je vais donc attendre que ce problème soit effectivement corrigé rapidement !!


Et en attendant, on va déménager, car comme précisé dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", que visiblement, Remox s'est considéré comme dispensé de lire, ce sujet n'a pas sa place dans "Applications" !


----------



## DocToinet (19 Octobre 2011)

syladel a dit:


> Merci pour l'info, je vais donc attendre que ce problème soit effectivement corrigé rapidement !!
> 
> 
> Oui, merci pour l'info car je commençais à désespérer  (j'ai bien sur aussi le même problème!)


----------



## cacam (20 Octobre 2011)

polop35 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de lire sur le support Google agenda, que le problème ....  serait lié à la mise en place d'iCloud.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## polop35 (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Si on en juge par ce qui peut être lu ici: http://www.google.com/support/calendar/bin/answer.py?answer=99360#, il n'y a malheureusement, rien de nouveau.
Il est vrai que ce problème est pénible, et est bien apparu, en ce qui me concerne, après la mise à jour, en 10.7.2 .


----------



## bmael (21 Octobre 2011)

Pareil pour moi. Comment rétrograder en 10.7.1 ?


----------



## mattoto (21 Octobre 2011)

bmael a dit:


> Pareil pour moi. Comment rétrograder en 10.7.1 ?



une réinstaller complète.


----------



## bmael (21 Octobre 2011)

Réinstaller veut dire Installer 10.6 + faire les mises à jour + réinstaller 10.7.1....  
Si quelqu'un à mieux...


----------



## Aurelio (20 Novembre 2011)

bon, la solution, c'est quand google et appel veulent

grrrr


----------



## bmael (20 Décembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas si ça vous a échappé mais une solution est sortie : 
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/226642/supprimer-les-evenements-google-calendar-dans-ical-malgre-icloud

Ce n'est toujours pas une solution proposée par Apple/Google mais ça marche.


----------



## bmael (5 Février 2012)

La mise à jour 10.7.3 de Lion règle ENFIN le problème. J'ai donc viré le plugin SIMBL quo ne sert plus a rien.


----------

